# Devils Lake Walleyes



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I'm trying to learn Devils Lake. Any ideas on where to go on the lake and what presentations to try next (Memorial Day) weekend?
My first thought is to cast cranks into trees, weeds, etc., but where on the lake do you Devils Lake veterans suggest to try?

Thanks to all that reply.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

jig the bridges....

the crank bite will depend on water temps...find the warmer water. right now the temps are falling, where we were pulling fish in 57 degree stuff is now about 52 degree & fishing has slowed.

we need warm weather!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Until the weather warms up try the shallow spots. 1-10 feet of water, and you can use pretty much anything! They are crazy in that lake!


----------



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

I'm new to this Devils Lake thing too! I hear alot about places to careful boating around, any helpful hints?


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

If the fish are still in that shallow mode, you might want to try slip bobbers with leeches up in the trees. Always had pretty good luck around the Graham's Island area.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Slip bobers in the trees, that's what I would do.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dptychf
Watch out for fence posts and wire in some shallow areas. there are a few submerged stumps. only go out at night if you know the area you are going to!!!!!

I have used slips, jigs with twister tail/minnow and casting cranks into the shallows if the water is still cold, If they are on the bite just about anything you throw at them will produce. if they make you work for them just go back to the basics bounce jigs off the bottom with a minnow, crawler or "blood sucker"

Good Luck

Have a good one!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishing has been extremely tough. When 11 teams blanked on the first day of the tourney, ya know it was not a good day.

There is always a couple of guys who get into them, but thats what happens when 174 boats hit the water on any lake.

Getting to meet Gary Roach was interesting.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

check this out:
http://walleye.outdoorsfirst.com/play_wmv.asp?clip=191

Am I now kinda famous???? just couldn't pull the other two

Dan Plautz on one and Mike Kulm on day two.....the eyes have no chance this summer...


----------

